# Tjet on the cheap



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

from throw parts at it race team
Cobra (hmmm good choice) it needed some power
poly mags needed a home
mean green arm was loose in the box
some xlerator front wheels and orings (on a splined axle ? )
AFX rear wheels with SG+ front tires
BSRT 504 shoes Nice!
some super glue on the gears (to lazy to soldier) 

It Runs!!! gooooooood likes 20v.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

THROW a weighted front end on it,
you will see a hugh benefit.
the zooming NOS front end do stick out like the fray ones


----------

